# fish limits with a kid?



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

If you go fishing with your kid, do the fish they catch go against the adults limit? I think so. Example, one licensed adult, one kid, 25 gills and 45 perch. I take my son, 9 trout fishing, we catch a lot of brook trout so he has the $1 kids license, he keeps 5 and I keep 5, I think thats legal, but not sure. Anyone know the answer here?


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

I think the kid get his own limit.

A person to young to require a license is still allowed to fish and keep fish, but still must stay within the legal harvest limit.

1 adult and 1 child = 50 gills. Example.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A minor is allowed their own limit of any specific fish *they *legally caught. Although most CO's are fairly lenient on this issue the law is quite specific that the minor must catch their own limit..... Kind of hard to justify a 50 fish limit for one adult and a 3 year old playing on the ice.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

No, if you take your child (until the age of 17 yrs of age) the fish they catch does not count against (your) adults limit. As long your legal (licences if needed/age/required) each person gets to keep there own limit of fish. Makes for a great time now that we have a three line rule! We fish a couple of rods and put out tip-ups for the rest! The kids have a great time watching them!


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Right out of the guide.

*Fishing License Requirements:​*l​​​You must purchase a license if you are 17 years of age or older.​
*If you are under 17, you may fish without a license, but you​are required to observe all fishing rules and regulations.
*


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Burksee said:


> We fish a couple of rods and put out tip-ups for the rest! The kids have a great time watching them!


My kids (4 & 6) are flag-chasers, too! :lol:

Both have provided our family dinner...they just grab the line and run!


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Spend the dollar. This could be the best dollar you will ever spend in your life. Make a big deal when you go and get it. You will never have to look very far for a fishing partner. He will feel like one of the guys. Everyone hopes for limits but they don't come that often, enjoy it when it dose.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Sliver Sidejob said:


> Spend the dollar. This could be the best dollar you will ever spend in your life. Make a big deal when you go and get it. You will never have to look very far for a fishing partner. He will feel like one of the guys. Everyone hopes for limits but they don't come that often, enjoy it when it dose.


It's not required, but I completely agree. Getting them the license makes them feel a little differently about it.


----------

